# Buddy Critical



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Buddy was rushed to vets last night - they think he has infection causing a head tilt. After 12 hours he hasnt improved much although they have him on drip and feeding him by syringe.

Ive never seen him looking so ill - and waiting now to find out if he will recover or not . . . . . 

Never heard of this 'head tilt' infection before and judging by the sound of the nurse he is really poorly and I could loose him.

Does anyone know what it is and whether its something they recover from??


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive heard of head tilt but cant for the life of me remember what it is,

I hope buddy makes a full recovery hun, keeps us updated x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Head tilt can be caused by a parasite called E.Cunniculi (not sure on the spelling!) Its usually treated with panacur, a wormer. 

This may not be what is wrong with your bun but when my rabbit Sugar had a head tilt this is what they thought it was. He was fine in himself though, his eyes just kept mvoing from side to side and his head was slightly tilted.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

e.cuniculi (sp) causes a head tilt. Its a parasite.

Many buns recover enough to live a normal life, but the treatment process can last many many weeks.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Oh so maybe he might be ok - fingers crossed!! Have never cried so much in my life as I have in last 24 hours! It was awful to watch him roll and not get up. He knew who I was which reassured me it wasnt a stroke as I first thought. We were meant do be going on holiday on Saturday - he had his little case half packed ready, bless x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The RWAF have a decent article about it.

RWAF: Encephalitozoon cuniculi

I once had a discussion with my vet about it, he said a large number of buns can be saved, but that in his experience the vast majority dont keep up with the treatment, which is long and arduous. Usually after a week or two, they have the rabbit PTS.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope he gets better hun! fingers and toes are crossed for you. xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope he gets better too- keep us updated!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> The RWAF have a decent article about it.
> 
> RWAF: Encephalitozoon cuniculi
> 
> I once had a discussion with my vet about it, he said a large number of buns can be saved, but that in his experience the vast majority dont keep up with the treatment, which is long and arduous. Usually after a week or two, they have the rabbit PTS.


Wow a lot of information in that article! Obviously v complex bug! Cheers for that Nonnie.

I have spoken with the vets and Bud has made no progress so far - they are treating him for many things until they work out what it is. E Cunucli the most suspected but they also think could be a neuological issue in which case the treatment he's having now may only make him comfortable but not cure.

They have suggested they continue with all treatments for another 24 hours and tomorrow afternoon he will be assessed to see if there is any change and from that point we can decide about future treatment. If he's picked up then likely to be E Cuniculi and I will hope to continue with treatment for as long as necessary if I know he is ok and not in pain or discomfort - and if not then I will have to make the heart breaking decision to PTS if they dont think he will recover fully to lead a normal happy life. Obviously hoping for full speedy recovery but only time will tell.

They did say that there is a large part of his character still provailing even though he is not well - they cant get him to lie on a different side and he is determined to roll back each time they try and reposition him - they said they have given up now as he's happy on his preferred side and stopped growling at them! Thats my boy!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed he pulls through, i am thinking of you, xxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun im keeping everything crossed for you.

Keep us updated xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im So Sorry to Hear this hun - Fingers crossed for you.

What causes this? 
x


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> Im So Sorry to Hear this hun - Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> What causes this?
> x


I have no idea - they have suggested it could be a bug hes re-ingested but until they know exactly what the problem is they wont know the cause.

Cheers for all your well wishes! Its keeping me going . . . . a bit!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Only just read this. I'm sorry Buddy's poorly I hope he pulls through.

Get well soon Buddy!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Just rang for vets update - they said he is still a bit floppy but that he is taking his food. Cant see how unless they mean by syringe cos he cant lift his head. Not much of an update but Im taking it as progress!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Just rang for vets update - they said he is still a bit floppy but that he is taking his food. Cant see how unless they mean by syringe cos he cant lift his head. Not much of an update but Im taking it as progress!


At least he still getting food in him which is a good thing.

Comon Buddy you can fight this matey x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor little guy. Hope he makes a full recovery. x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

keep fighting little guy, it might be worth a call to where you got him from just to see if anything else has been ill


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed buddy has improved today, xxxxxxx


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Sadly Buddys condition has not improved at all since being admitted on Monday. The vets thinks he has worst case senario E Cuniculi and he is not responding to treatments. Although he is eating via syringe he cant lift his head or stand so I have had to make the heartbreaking decsion to pts for save him suffering.

I am going to be with him later for cuddle 

Absolutely devestated :cryin:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Really really sorry to read this :crying:

Just to let you know that i'm thinking of you at this horrible time and sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im really sorry to hear that :crying: hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear this hun, my thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Will be thinking of you. :crying:

xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no....im sorry very sorry to hear this. my thoughts are with you, sending you a big "HUG " xxxxxxxxx :crying::crying:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You did everything you could and even now you are making the right decision...as heartbreaking as it is...it is right for him. Am so sorry hun you have to make it though. Am so sorry. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Only just read this thread, I was hoping for good news on the third page  I'm so sorry to hear this... poor Buddy :crying:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun im so sorry, be strong and know you are doing best and have done best for Buddy.
Thinking of you all x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no. I think your doing the right thing by him but I'm so sorry he didn't pick up, I really hoped he would. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Ive only just read this. im so sorry to hear this  you did everything you could for Buddy. my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Just seen this thread, sorry you had to make the heartbreaking decision but you are doing whats best for him 

*Heidi*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry  I hope he has a peaceful passing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi I just wanted to a big thank you for all your warm messages over the last week, and the advice given.

Buddy was happy and comfortable resting when he passed and that has given me some comfort. I was able to be with him so he wasnt alone.

I am heartbroken and wont be on here for a while - its hurts too much right now! xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Hi I just wanted to a big thank you for all your warm messages over the last week, and the advice given.
> 
> Buddy was happy and comfortable resting when he passed and that has given me some comfort. I was able to be with him so he wasnt alone.
> 
> I am heartbroken and wont be on here for a while - its hurts too much right now! xxx


Sorry to hear it :crying: My thoughts are with you, if you need to talk being on here is the best place xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellsbells said:


> Hi I just wanted to a big thank you for all your warm messages over the last week, and the advice given.
> 
> Buddy was happy and comfortable resting when he passed and that has given me some comfort. I was able to be with him so he wasnt alone.
> 
> I am heartbroken and wont be on here for a while - its hurts too much right now! xxx


oh my heart goes out to you, sending you a big " HUG ", im so sorry to hear this, xxxxxx:crying:


----------

